# tell me this place is selling knock offs or it's a scam



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.malleast.com/scott-contessa-cr1-team-compact-2011-womens-road-bike-p-3180.html

they're "selling" the 2011 contessa for $1500 or so


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

foofighter said:


> http://www.malleast.com/scott-contessa-cr1-team-compact-2011-womens-road-bike-p-3180.html
> 
> they're "selling" the 2011 contessa for $1500 or so




Registrar: FastDomain Inc.
Provider Name....: BlueHost.Com
Provider Whois...: whois.bluehost.com
Provider Homepage: http://www.bluehost.com/

Domain Name: MALLEAST.COM

Created on..............: 2011-02-18 15:38:13 GMT
Expires on..............: 2012-02-18 15:38:13 GMT
Last modified on........: 2011-02-18 15:38:14 GMT

Registrant Info: (FAST-15204165)

WEIDONG XU
LongChuanXian ZhongShanLu 583Hao
HeYuanShi, -
China
Phone: +86.13553258885
Fax..:
Email: [email protected]
Last modified: 2011-02-18 15:38:13 GMT

Administrative Info: (FAST-15204165)

WEIDONG XU
LongChuanXian ZhongShanLu 583Hao
HeYuanShi, -
China
Phone: +86.13553258885
Fax..:
Email: [email protected]
Last modified: 2011-02-18 15:38:13 GMT

Technical Info: (FAST-12785240)
Bluehost.com
Bluehost Inc 
1958 South 950 East
Provo, Utah 84604
United States
Phone: +1.8017659400
Fax..: +1.8017651992
Email: [email protected]
Last modified: 2010-12-06 18:43:32 GMT

Status: Locked

Domain servers in listed order:

NS1.BLUEHOST.COM
NS2.BLUEHOST.COM
=-=-=-=
</pre>


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks just wanted to make sure, momma said if it's too good to be true...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

foofighter said:


> thanks just wanted to make sure, momma said if it's too good to be true...


Yeah, they've only been in existence for 1-2 months. Not someone I would trust. Especially considering the high scam rate in China and Indonesia.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wife was doing a search as we were finalizing our deal for her bike and when she showed me the link sirens and flags went up. Saw a "supersix" in there for ridiculous pricing and said man this is no bueno.


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

Could be legit considering it is right dab in where it is made... There is a lot of margin on just about everything we buy... Now, after shipping, most likely lack of warranty (unless companies do have international warranty on things that are not sold through dealer... which just about none does), and possibly some kind of escrow service fee... I am not sure if it is worth bothering though. (Yes, only escrow unless you know someone who is in China that can handle transaction)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bored117 said:


> Could be legit considering it is right dab in where it is made... There is a lot of margin on just about everything we buy... Now, after shipping, most likely lack of warranty (unless companies do have international warranty on things that are not sold through dealer... which just about none does), and possibly some kind of escrow service fee... I am not sure if it is worth bothering though. (Yes, only escrow unless you know someone who is in China that can handle transaction)


No, it couldn't be legit. Even if you DID get a bike, it would either be a counterfeit or it would be a Scott that Scott isn't getting paid for.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Last I heard (from the local Scott rep), Scott has their own manufacturing facility now and no longer relies on outsource manufacturing to make their bikes. So, any bike not being sold at around MSRP through a real Scott dealer is a complete knock off with no credentials.


----------

